

Plug-In Hybrids: More Hype Than Hope? - mjfern
http://www.wired.com/cars/coolwheels/news/2009/05/plugins0506

======
roc
Ho-hum performance from an aftermarket conversion of a Prius isn't any more an
indictment of plug-in hybrids, than the average MPG of a Hummer is an
indictment of diesel engines.

They're not all the same. The prius' design isn't even a particularly good fit
for it.

